
User Interface Design Pattern Library - tortilla
http://patterns.endeca.com/content/library/en/home.html
======
chris24
Chris Messina's Flickr stream also has a ton of screenshots of design
patterns:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/factoryjoe/collections/72157600...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/factoryjoe/collections/72157600001823120/)

------
ben_straub
Sort of like Quince(<http://quince.infragistics.com/>) for the web. Nice.

~~~
torial
Is there access to the info w/o registration? If so can you point me to it?

~~~
GFischer
Ironically (for a site about UX), you have to click on the Quince logo, then a
menu drops down and you can choose to see "All Patterns".

------
Qz
This, no offense, seems like the worst idea ever*. Who needs to innovate when
you can just c/p a design pattern? (Yes I realize you can already do that, but
making it easier seems like the opposite of progress.)

~~~
matwood
Huh? DPs are simply proven ways to address common problems. Would it make
sense for each of us to have to solve the same problems before we can get on
to the new problems? Maybe we should all have to write our own programming
language before coding our next business. Why innovate when you can just use
an existing programming language?

Also, it's not as easy as copying a DP. There is a level of understanding
required of both the pattern and the problem at hand to even know if the
pattern is appropriate. I will take a GoF solution as at least a starting
point to my problem over rolling my own any day of the week.

------
someone_here
Bright orange text on white. Nice.

~~~
SkyMarshal
If you're using Linux with compiz, just invert the colors with [Super]-[n]:

<http://imgur.com/QgcgK.png>

<3 Linux :)

~~~
someone_here
I'm stuck on Windows at work (sue to Flex development).

~~~
roryokane
Zap Colors, the second item on the list at
<https://www.squarefree.com/bookmarklets/zap.html>, is a bookmarklet
compatible with any browser. It makes the page background white and links
blue.

------
sh1mmer
Reminds me of <http://developer.yahoo.com/ypatterns/>

------
ujeezy
Reminds me of an excerpt from this book I saw posted here once:
<http://designinginterfaces.com>

------
oliveoil
is it a design pattern or an antipattern to call the main page just "Home"?

